# Road rides/routes in Scottsdale area?



## Cycle Obsessed (Jun 19, 2006)

A bunch of us are heading to Scottsdale today from Chicago for four days of road riding. What are some of your favorite routes? Do you have links to maps (MapMyRide, etc.)?

I should have posted this days ago, but just got around to it!

Thanks in advance for any suggestions.

EDIT: Since I put the post up, I went back and searched old posts and found a great thread on rides from North Scottsdale: 
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=198448&highlight=scottsdale 

Thanks to all who commented there. Great rides and great suggestions. We're only there for four days so I think we're set!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

You should have great weather. Look for an old guy on Hummingbird on a steel De Rosa.


----------



## Cycle Obsessed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hey, we're old guys, too!*

In our fifties. But we can still climb!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Try this route then, I ride it for the first time today (not a native, still finding routes), killer views of the city from Camelback.

http://ridewithgps.com/trips/16447


----------



## maximum15 (Feb 6, 2004)

*great weather today*

I don't know if it was the weather or the alignment of the planets, but today's ride was great. I'm in my 50's, climb like a sprinter, sprint like a climber, but still had a great time today. Love the Scottsdale area, such a selection of rides to choose from.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Apache Junction to Tortilla Flats. Great ride if you like climbing!


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

frpax said:


> Apache Junction to Tortilla Flats. Great ride if you like climbing!


Man that's dangerous on a bike!!!

b21


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

zmudshark said:


> Try this route then, I ride it for the first time today (not a native, still finding routes), killer views of the city from Camelback.
> 
> http://ridewithgps.com/trips/16447


http://picasaweb.google.com/barry1021/20100215#

Zmud and I did it again yesterday, here are some pix. The "castle" house went to foreclosure auction last week

b21


----------



## Cycle Obsessed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Had four glorious days...*

Rode up to the top of Cave Creek Road (turns to gravel), and, last Sunday, rode out to Bartlett Lake. There was hardly any traffic and we were hitting the downhills at 40+. It's a long slog getting out of the bowl the lake is in, but the weather was perfect.

Thanks for the feedback. I think we're already planning next year's trip.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

That's the road to Seven Springs, one of my favorites. I can't hardly believe therre was no traffic on a Sunday on Bartlett Lake Road! That road's usually suicidal on the weekend.

40+ is easy on Bartlett road, shoot I go faster than that down Hummingbird. The last time I rode it the winds were insane. That made it a bit of a challenge.

This is a perfect time to ride out here. You should come back for the Tour de Scottsdale in October. That's a blast.


----------



## Cycle Obsessed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Bartlett Lake Road*

I think Bartlett Lake Road was quiet because it was Valentine's Day morning. We were up on Cave Creek the day before and there were, literally. hundreds of cyclists out on Bartlett.

It was relatively quiet on Sunday.

I'm back home now riding in the snow. But I feel better knowing that winter is in the home stretch and it was broken up nicely with four days in Arizona.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

Cycle Obsessed said:


> I think Bartlett Lake Road was quiet because it was Valentine's Day morning. We were up on Cave Creek the day before and there were, literally. hundreds of cyclists out on Bartlett.
> 
> It was relatively quiet on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Yeah well can you send back the sun? you must have packed it, pretty much been raining up here since Saturday.


----------



## Cycle Obsessed (Jun 19, 2006)

*Hey, quit your whining!*

You could be in Chicago riding in the snow!


----------

